# breakfast fatty



## foneguy (Jan 25, 2015)

This will be my first fatty wish me luck 













IMG_20150125_073458_403.jpg



__ foneguy
__ Jan 25, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2015)

It should be good. Tell us all about it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 25, 2015)

Scrambled eggs and sausage?  Looks like a winner to me.

Post up some finished pic's.


----------



## foneguy (Jan 25, 2015)

IMG_20150125_100733_209.jpg



__ foneguy
__ Jan 25, 2015


----------



## foneguy (Jan 25, 2015)

IMG_20150125_100921_385.jpg



__ foneguy
__ Jan 25, 2015





And this. Was a little too smokey


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks good, sorry about to much smoke

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 28, 2015)

It still looks pretty good!


----------

